# Best viewing scale.



## Scottg (Jul 25, 2018)

Our plan is to build a train track that will run on a small shelf around the top of my child’s room. When I mean small I mean the train track and a inch or two behind it. We plan to have this controlled by JMRI running off a raspberry Pi and accessed by a touch screen. 
I have spent the last two months ironing out the programming and testing it out on the single HO loco we bought used.
We are ready to get the track and start building the shelf but now that we start looking at depths of shelves and veiwing distance We are having second thoughts on the train size for a child to enjoy 7-8 feet in the air.
We originally chose HO due to turning radius and we were already gifted a tote of already assembled athearn blue box rolling stock.
Before we start spending money on the track do you all think it would be better to go O-Scale or S-Scale or maybe even On3 for better turning? 
The wife is now even thinking just go Lego city train. 
The room itself is 12’x13’


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*The better to see with*



Scottg said:


> Our plan is to build a train track that will run on a small shelf around the top of my child’s room. When I mean small I mean the train track and a inch or two behind it. We plan to have this controlled by JMRI running off a raspberry Pi and accessed by a touch screen.
> I have spent the last two months ironing out the programming and testing it out on the single HO loco we bought used.
> We are ready to get the track and start building the shelf but now that we start looking at depths of shelves and veiwing distance We are having second thoughts on the train size for a child to enjoy 7-8 feet in the air.
> We originally chose HO due to turning radius and we were already gifted a tote of already assembled athearn blue box rolling stock.
> ...


 Scottg;

The bigger the better for visibility at a distance. However there are other factors to consider. "Bigger" as in G-scale, would be very visible, and entertaining for your child. It is also quite rugged. But just about everything in G-scale is pretty expensive. Just the track needed to go around that room would have a pretty hefty price tag. O-Gage tinplate, like Lionel, would have the same advantages of large size and ruggedness, but also the same disadvantage, high cost.
Since you already have some HO-scale track, I agree that On30 might be a good choice. I believe Bachman makes some On30 trains that are not super expensive.
All the preceding may be overruled by either your child's desire for a particular train, or your wife's "Isn't that one cute!"

Of course I don't know your child's age,or temperament, but you might consider mounting the shelves lower. That would mean any scale would be visible, and it offers the option of adding some basic scenery to make things more interesting to watch. (Perhaps Thomas the tank engine & friends roll around the island of Sodor?) The file below explores the idea of a shelf layout in a small room. I realize that most of it is way beyond the much simpler layout you have in mind, but you may get some ideas from it, particularly sketch #4, either for now, or several years down the road.

Good luck; and Merry Christmas!

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment 3 & 4 How to build a better first layout.pdf


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Scoot, this is one of those questions that comes up all the time -- people want you to say what is best for them. Unfortunately, this is impossible. Only you know that.

What I would consider, though, is several things. First, I'm not sure a child is going to see much of anything going on at 7-8 feet above his head, unless it's a transparent shelf or a really big room. Your child will get much more enjoyment if it's down where he can see it.

While larger scales are bigger, obviously, they will also require a wider shelf, so you lose any advantage you gain. At the distances you're contemplating, detail isn't going to be an issue anyway.

Also, you already have HO. Personally, I don't see any advantage to buying different equipment, only to hide it on a high shelf. I would save the expense and use what you have.

Whatever you do, I would put some kind of transparent lip on that shelf. A derailment without it would likely be disastrous.

One other thing to keep in mind is cleaning. You're going to have to get up there periodically and do it, or your stuff will get too punked up to run. Think about how you're going to manage that.

Something else to consider is the age of the child. This almost sounds like a Dad project being foisted off on the kid's room. A simple loop of track would not require anything more complicated than a DC transformer, so you must be planning something much more extravagant-- switching tracks, stopping at stations, etc. Ask yourself honestly -- is this what you CHILD wants, or what you want. Because as TF said above, the child would probably be more interested in the LEGO trains, or Thomas the Tank engine, or similar.


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

G scale is best, O scale is OK.
Viewing angle would prevent actually seeing the lower part of HO scale trains unless the roadbed was clear plastic.

As for turning radius, the G-scale will not be that bad as the 'toy' trains run on much shorter radius.


----------



## Scottg (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks for the input. This is a pre-K child that loves trains. He has a activity train table and he loves going to interactive train museums. We were looking at a high shelf for viewing until he is really ready for the better train setups. 

We were contemplating DC. However I already have fair programming knowledge and like messing with raspberry pi’s for automation in the house. Wife gifted a touch screen interface to use on a project so at this point there has been no real extra cost outside of time to run wiring which I will do anyways. I can just as easily use a touchscreen interface to direct a DC transformer if we choose that route. New to trains but not electronics. No plans to buy a DCC system.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

The larger the scale, the potential for more fidelity. It's rarely the case in the application, though, unless you're willing to spend thousands on just the locomotive.

The larger the scale, the more room you need to run it in the gee-whiz fashion to show off the product in a pleasing setting. More distance means you see less standing further from it, as CTValley indicated. Or, you'll have to run along beside it to appreciate it up close. How far do you want to run in G scale?

Really, regardless of the scale, you are required to suspend disbelief and to fill in a lot with your imagination. So, what it boils down to is...what type of display or scenery do you want your scale to run in? If you'd like a nice long and involved loop of some kind, you need space. G, indoors, and to a lesser extent O or even S, will offer you fewer possibilities than HO or N, or...EGADS!!...Z.

Fact is, most in the hobby opt for HO or N scale because you can craft a credible expanse for the trains to run in with the amount of space available to the typical home-owner/renter. If you can use an entire basement, or a double-wide garage, or are willing to run a switching puzzle, then the larger scales may satisfice.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

OP, G scale is the best. The Bachman G scale trains have cars that are very much shorter than their real life counterparts, so the turn radius will be quite acceptable in that rather good-sized room.

I would suggest running the loop just above the door trim although I do not know if that is high enough to clear the windows. You might have to get creative with window treatments if the trains have to cross the upper part of the windows.

A plain old dial on a transformer with mechanical stops for 'too fast, let's not derail up there' is so much simpler. Sounds like you are a computer nerd. Put the time into making shelfwork and bracketry that is not overly cumbersome visually.

Your child will love it and their room will be a hit on play dates. Good luck and post photos as you progress.


----------



## mholiver (Feb 12, 2019)

I have G Scale "LGB~Toy Train" series that are perfect for kids. They look great, are affordable, and kids can play with them safely. It's my recommendation.
The starter set below is what hooked me and my kids.
They are the kids' trains and they run them on the hardwood floor...
mine are the HO layout on benchwork.


----------

